# Thor's 2.5 and a Bowl(9/11/12)



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Excited to see the progress! Now that I know how to sub I will  I was thinking of doing DHG and hc in my bowl so it'll be nice to someone else do it before me


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hopefully it turns out well. I put 4 pots of DHG in and 1 pot of HC. I will try to get better pics once its brighter in the room. Ill keep up to date and tell you what goes right and more likely what goes wrong lol


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just got RRF put in my bowl today and thinking of calling the 2.5 gal Pride Rock. My fiance said thats what it reminded her of haha


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

awesome 2.5! and it does look like the pride rock


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks.

And an update. I just bought a cabinet (pictured at beginning) that is 2ft wide by a foot deep on craigslist for $10 which I will be painting all black. Pretty pumped it should turn out nice.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a interesting shaped bowl.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> That's a interesting shaped bowl.


Got it at walmart. Its called a brandy glass shape I guess. Its pretty sweet!


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

Does it get direct light? any issues with temp?

Thanks!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

It does get some direct light its in a south facing window so not high intensity but my growth is good. Also no problems with temp for what I keep. It got down to 60 in the winter at times.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just bought 5 cherries for my bowl going to remove the ghost shrimp and beta. Hopefully the cherries breed so I have shrimp for the 2.5 when I start it!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Got my craigslist stand painted and set up with the 2.5 gal. Also getting great root growth in the 2.5 its agonizing waiting for it to become dense. I want to wait to be sure I have the best chance for success once I fill er up!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

(4/30/12)

Well its been a long time since I have updated this but I finally built my small co2 system and got it going so I decided I would go ahead and fill. Hopefully my lawn transitions well. Also have pics of the bowl.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that bowl you have there is a 1.75G.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

these look great!!! so you just filled up the 2.5 gal tank today? the growth looks awesome. i can't decide which i like better - the bowl or the tank! the bowl has flame moss, right?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Overgrowth said:


> I'm pretty sure that bowl you have there is a 1.75G.


Could be I am not sure. I like it though!



pedropete said:


> these look great!!! so you just filled up the 2.5 gal tank today? the growth looks awesome. i can't decide which i like better - the bowl or the tank! the bowl has flame moss, right?



Thank you. And basically today, it was last night but today I took out the water and put on several tiny java ferns and re arranged a bit. I love both tanks too the bowl was just supposed to be a junk/holding tank but it ended up looking good so it was a bonus. And I think its just java moss.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Update: After one week of being submerged I have had no melting and everything is still growing well! Will post pictures soon!


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Grats on the fill and transition from DSM. I filled today. Hopefully I have the same amount of luck!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks. Good luck to you too. 

Update for today: Tried to plant some wisteria in the back right corner to give some background to that area and got fully frustrated. I hate planting stem plants they end up doing more harm then good....


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on how I can speed up my Hairgrass growth its annoyingly slow.......


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes, just breathe into the tank/add co2 and cover it up for a long time. after about 1 month the HG should be fully carpeted. if not then by month 2 it will be done.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Newman said:


> yes, just breathe into the tank/add co2 and cover it up for a long time. after about 1 month the HG should be fully carpeted. if not then by month 2 it will be done.


Haha I dont think blowing on a filled tank or covering it will help! but the tank has been filled and running co2/ferts for quite some time if you look at more recent posts or photos. I did a drystart for 3 months almost. I just want my DHG to spread faster now that its submerged.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

doh i thought it was still dry. well you wont see much improvement in the rate of growth of that HG. it just grows slower once its submerged. it will get there eventually, just ignore it.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha it happens ya get excited and go right to the end but dang I wish I could get it to speed up my hc is growing like a weed!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure if anyone still cares but heres an update. Being that at home I now have no internet I can't get my new pictures up but hopefully soon I will be able to. 

As for the tanks due to a huge hair algae battle which I now have a hand on I ripped out part of the 2.5 in the front right and I am going to be letting the HC grow down further. I have also added Amazon frogbit and Dwarf water lettuce to both tanks. Hopefully soon I will have some pictures up!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Good luck with the algae battle. I hope you get it back on track (if you haven't already).

The tank looks great. Keep posting! I heard a saying, for every response post there are at least a dozen lurkers.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

AquaStudent said:


> Good luck with the algae battle. I hope you get it back on track (if you haven't already).
> 
> The tank looks great. Keep posting! I heard a saying, for every response post there are at least a dozen lurkers.
> 
> Keep up the great work!


Thanks and yeah I have it under control I think been dosing h2o2 everyday and i think its doin it (knock on wood). Here are new pics as promised...


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow I LOVE the progress on your tanks! I think I'm gonna have to grow out my Java moss more after seeing yours. Keep up the updates!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Wow I LOVE the progress on your tanks! I think I'm gonna have to grow out my Java moss more after seeing yours. Keep up the updates!


Thank you!! The java moss in my bowl is over 3 inches long its pretty crazy its almost touching the floating plants I cut the moss in the 2.5 regularly however because that grows too fast.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Update:

Well no pictures today but hopefully soon I will have some new ones. I removed all of my floaters due to extremely fast growth and too much shade. I also drained the entire tank for a bit and placed HC in the large gap in the front and covered it with a light dusting of my substrate to anchor it. Its now up and going again so hopefully the nearly entire water change doesn't affect my system too much.

The bowl has now changed locations and sits on my window sill to get more light. The residual light from my one bulb wasn't enough to keep the floaters happy so we will see how it goes from here on out.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Wish I had that problem with my floaters....my refuse to grow and it's DUCKWEED.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Wish I had that problem with my floaters....my refuse to grow and it's DUCKWEED.


Do you have high lighting? And do you dose ferts a lot? I have pretty high light with paintball co2 and I dose weekly micro macro ferts... I have no idea I know other people have trouble with floaters as well and some people cant stop em????:icon_eek:


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Pictures as promised!


----------



## Uberdeath (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice tank!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I have been quite busy but I should probably update this. Not much has changed but hopefully soon I will have pictures of the tanks. I am also hoping when we find a new place soon its big enough to start a larger breeding tank for rcs and c. babaultis.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright for whomever is still checking in I have been a while due to getting a new job. But I have some great growth and the tank is looking pretty decent. The bowl is also now super over grown and hopefully when I move soon I can transfer it to a larger tank.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Question for anyone reading. I decided to add 3 of my cherry shrimp to my 2.5 from the bowl. Has anyone done shrimp in a CO2 injected tank that is so small? I am worried that my paintball co2 will fluctuate and possibly kill shrimp. I have a drop checker in now and its showing low co2 levels but I want to bump it up a tad still.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

GREAT! Now I have to buy a 2.5g lol Looks great!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha thanks its still a little rough though!


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

No problem! I went and picked one up today lol!


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jubs said:


> No problem! I went and picked one up today lol!


Ya gonna start a thread??? What have you got planned for it???


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't know if I will or not. I planted it tonight but I think I might have messed up on the DSM since I sloped the substrate and in order to get enough water to the rear of the tank the front of the tank HC is submerged... :/ 

I have HC, hair grass "long", and Java moss on a piece of Malaysian driftwood.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

You should be fine. Just spray daily and make sure you have a really good seal on your tank to keep humidity up. Also, make sure your water level doesn't get above substrate. I let that happen on mine in a little spot and it created a huge algae spot. You can try to prop the tank up on an edge to level the tank somewhat as well. Just be super patient I waited months before I filled. Its painful at times get a thread up and post a link in mine so I can see.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

My 2.5g journal


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Moved five shrimp to the tank from the bowl. 4 juvies and one adult. All were doing fine but the adult recently died in what appeared to be an attempt at molting.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright, well I am back for the first time in a long while. Got married which meant significantly less tank time. But I am ready to get back to where I was. I will start by saying that progress recently was halted in my tank by a bad outbreak of some type of fungus. I successfully killed it off but the price came when my HC browned and a large chunk of my moss had to be pulled/killed. But anyways here are some newer photos.

Right After the Fungus Outbreak:

















A Few Weeks Later:


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks fantastic! How is the bowl now?


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you but I have some work to do. Really want to start a new tank all together. The bowl isn't so exciting now it basically just has driftwood with ferns and a crypt growing in it with my beta. Ill post pics when I get time.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I love the 2.5G tank. Its simple and well done. 

Clean that diffuser.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you and I have tried to clean off the disc but it still remains green lol. It doesn't bother me too much. Maybe when my tank looks good enough to care I will.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I found my bubbles came out smaller with the clean diffuser. The only way I have gotten the disk clean was by putting it in some bleach for a few minutes. 


Back on topic though, great nano. I look forward to seeing your future updates.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Well here is an update. I have essentially neglected the crud out of my tanks but thanks to constant co2 they seem to not care is they get ferts or not. But anyways here are some pictures!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

tenzero1 said:


> Well here is an update. I have essentially neglected the crud out of my tanks but thanks to constant co2 they seem to not care is they get ferts or not. But anyways here are some pictures!


Dang that HC needs a trimming.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I pulled all of the hc out of the tank. I never had enough room to trim it well and it got to be a pain. Plus it gets pushed up by my dhg and if I try to pull out my dhg it tears out my hc. Soon I hopefully will have a new larger tank to transfer things too.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are the new pics of the tank with the HC gone and some sand mix in its place.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice growth


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

Love the brandy bowl. Now I must have one.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Fletch said:


> Love the brandy bowl. Now I must have one.


Thanks Fletch! Don't go broke on bowls!


----------



## Baruti (Dec 13, 2010)

where did you get that great looking pole lamp ? PS love your tank n bowl


----------

